# Datei von Partition: WINE Error



## J1M1 (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi!

Ich bin ein Knoppix Neuling. Mein Knoppix ist auf einer CD. Das heißt, ich kann Knoppix nicht auf die Festplatte installieren.

Mein Internet-Provider ist AOL. Das Problem ist dass ich nur mit dem AOL-Browser mich ins Internet einwählen kann. Den AOL Browser habe ich auf der Windows-Partition installiert. D.h., ich muss AOL.exe unter Knoppix ausführen. Ich kann zwar die Windows Partition einsehen und auch auf die Ordner zugreifen, aber wenn ich aol.exe starte, kommt da so ein Fenster mit der Bezeichnung "WINE" und der Meldung "WINE finished with Error. "

1. Was ist "WINE"?
2. Wie kann ich den AOL-Browser nun ausführen, um ins Internet zu gehen?

Mfg J!M!


----------



## deepthroat (10. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Wine ist eine Software die es ermöglicht Windows Programme auch unter Linux auszuführen. Der AOL Browser läuft allerdings nicht (oder nicht so ohne weitere [umfangreiche] Konfiguration) unter Linux.

Normalerweise kannst aber bei AOL wenn du DSL hast auch ohne den aol Browser ins Internet. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie du das einstellen mußt, da mußt du mal googeln.


----------

